# new truck



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.abcautosalesco.com/2009_Chevrolet_Silverado 1500_Lakewood_CO_157177839.veh

Folks
This is my new truck. Check out the ladder racks and utility boc.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

nice I have a silverado to I love it! I also have a cap on the back similar to the one in the picture! Its hard to access and a pain to keep organized but good call with the silverado!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking rig Brian! Congrats! I hear Steve's pissed because he wanted that one too. :whistling2:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep lowes came up trumps. I have some of ut in already. Just as you said put the shelves upsidedown. The silverado has a pull out bed so access should be easy. Most of my gear is going into my new 7x 12 cargo mate. The timber on the ladder rack is for the custom shelf for my festool gear. Its coming together. Lets see some more pics so i can get more ideas. Cheers


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Great looking rig Brian! Congrats! I hear Steve's pissed because he wanted that one too. :whistling2:


He he


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You want ideas for the trailer? Check out this thread at CT. http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That was a great thread, thanks! I spent a lot of time checking out the trailers. Man I'm really hopeless, spending my free time on PaintTalk and checking out other guys' trailers!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> That was a great thread, thanks! I spent a lot of time checking out the trailers. Man I'm really hopeless, spending my free time on PaintTalk and checking out other guys' trailers!


Yep. I get lost in that thread for hours on end every so often. :whistling2::yes:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Rig and my trailer. Just the shelving in the trailer to finish now


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Finn said:


> Rig and my trailer. Just the shelving in the trailer to finish now












Nice setup


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet ride


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks Finn-tastic!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I could have a pick-up and trailer set-up.here in miami its imposible...


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I wish I could have a pick-up and trailer set-up.here in miami its imposible...


Is that because of heavy traffic or the risk of it getting stolen ?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Finn said:


> Is that because of heavy traffic or the risk of it getting stolen ?


Most of my work is in the city,parking issue,and storage issue with posibility to get wiped out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

114k miles in only 3 years? That's some heavy driving.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Finn said:


> Rig and my trailer. Just the shelving in the trailer to finish now


Great looking setup! Get some letters and logo on there!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Got it all measured out today for logos should have it done by end of next week


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> 114k miles in only 3 years? That's some heavy driving.


Yes it was a direct tv fleet vehicle and i am anticipating a new transmission for the price i got itfor but shes driving like a dream


----------



## OSCAR12 (Sep 21, 2012)

Really nice truck but hey how do i start a new forum of my own, im new to this!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

OSCAR12 said:


> Really nice truck but hey how do i start a new forum of my own, im new to this!


 Welcome to paint talk Oscar , no need to start a new forum, you can ofcourse start a new thread, but check and make sure thesame thread hasnt already been started . You can do this bysearching the site using the key words. Tell us a little about yourself


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

OSCAR12 said:


> Really nice truck but hey how do i start a new forum of my own, im new to this!


Pick the appropriate section for your thread topic then select the forum tools tab and you will see the start a new thread tab.


----------

